# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  1001 cách làm web , blog và forum v3.0

## nguyenhoangcomputer

Bạn đang có dự định xây dựng cho mình một không gian riêng trên mạng. Bạn muốn mình có cái blog cho bằngbạn bằng bè, có cái web để xây dựng thường hiệu cho mình, hay làm cái diễn đàn cho nhóm mình , cho lớp mình , cho trường mình, ...360 blog, Blogger, Wordpress,..Nukeviet, Joomla,hay IPB, thật khó khăn cho bạn lựa chọn đúng không?



Các bài viết trong e-book này chủ yếu sưu tầm và biên tập lại từ các bài viết trên net nhằm hệ thống kiến thức làm web cho các bạn mơi tập tành vào nghề.E-book được chia thành các giai đoạn làm từ thấp đến cao, từ các công cụ bổ trợ đến tạo lập các không gian net đơn giản đến phức tạp


Mr ESC cập nhật Link (không cần Pass):

[MEMDOWN]
Link dưới đã được *Mr ESC* Upload lên trên 25 Server khác nhau nên các bạn *THOẢI MÁI DOWNLOAD* mà không sợ *LINK DIE* 

http://www.mirrorcreator.com/files/RMPQKJIJ/1001_Cach_Lam_Web_DienDanTinHoc.vn.zip_links​[/MEMDOWN]

[VIPDOWN]http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/downloads.php?do=file&id=37[/VIPDOWN]

----------


## zmyr0893

Cái này pass down là gì bạn???

----------


## minhtshop

Xin lỗi mình quên ghi pass.Hihi

pass: tech24.vn

----------


## phongkhamkt1

đang lên cơn nghiện thì lại tìm thấy thuốc....thanks pro

----------


## dienlanhhongphuc

Cho cách mở file chm đi bác ơi !!

----------


## beprongviet

thanksss Thien Tang Tien 
i need it

----------


## seothamtraisan

Đọc kĩ mấy cái này rất có ích về sau đó các bác.CÒn phải dung nhiều.

----------


## binhthuong

pass ở trên mở không được bạn ơi !

----------


## rickyson280287

> pass ở trên mở không được bạn ơi !


pass đó mình vẫn dùng đc mà..............

----------


## mewevn

Đã cập nhật thêm nhiều Link để Download, các bạn coi bài viết trên cùng nhé

----------


## bevoll

*Trả lời: 1001 cách làm web , blog và forum v3.0*

Cảm ơn bác nhé, cái này mình đang cần. Nhiều khi tìm mà không thấy

----------

